
Ask HN: Reading Material for Deployment Techniques? - theSage
Initially I had a hard time understanding what a reverse proxy setup is. Eventually I got over that.<p>I recently came across port forwarding on ssh and ansible.
Together they allow me to spin up a vpn easily for systems which need multiple services running.<p>Is there a book for these kinds of tools&#x2F;techniques etc.
Something that talks about once you have a PoC, what are some standard ways of getting it into production.
======
grasper
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/152391744X/ref=as_li_tl?ie...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/152391744X/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=devopslinks0e-20&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=152391744X&linkId=2d8ae95f254a9d3ade4147ad815dc2d2&ref=booksfordevopshandcuratedtechbooks)

